
Tips on Writing Code for Data-Oriented Design - e12e
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/MarcCosta/20190409/340374/Tips_on_writing_code_for_DataOriented_Design.php
======
e12e
Explicitly posted for the potential for discussion - I felt myself bristling
several times while reading. On the other hand, there a lot to be said for
data-first and simple design...

